# Unrecognized Folk Sleeper Classics



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone know of any really special music that has folk elements that is not yet discovered by the majority?

I just discovered this band Sunhearth that put out one album.











Someone is streaming the album here:

http://sool4jo.tistory.com/522


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Keith Streid - It Wasn't Meant To Be (1974, US)

Very obscure and valuable record. Pretty unique guitar style.


----------

